

Latest DIY Craze: Brain Hacking - signa11
http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/reviews/the-latest-diy-craze-brain-hacking/?utm_source=techalert&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=032014

======
ekianjo
Not really new, I have seen someone talk about it in HN Kansai about a year
and a half ago.

